# Pogo



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

From Badge Hungry via my wife.

There is No Phone Number to Call Pogo 

I got a heartbreaking email this week from someone who was scammed while seeking help with Pogo. They called a 1-800 number they found online and the guy they spoke to put a block on their computer and wouldn't unblock it or help unless they paid several hundred dollars.

So here's the deal: there is no phone number at which you can call Pogo for help. Pogo does offer phone support, but only when they call you. This "Call Me" feature is only available for certain issues during certain hours of the day, and the only way you can get this "Call Me"/phone help is by clicking the Help link on the top navigation bar at Pogo.com, then clicking on Contact Us to report your issue. And it's completely free.

Remember: avoid anyone giving out a specific number to call for Pogo tech support or charging for Pogo support. Pogo tech support and help is online and free through the Help link at Pogo.com.


----------



## kauaisurf (Apr 26, 2016)

Well, the gov needs to draft and sign an executive order to block and take down all websites that are not registered as an official business or personal use through their local municipality. Everyone who wants a website ought to register with their local municipality with legal contact information. Then and only then will ICANN allow individuals to obtain a domain.

I can hear the whines from naive people already, if this were to happen. It's the simplest way to stop malicious activity, among so many other things. If individuals want to operate illegally and cause malicious activity... then they deserve to sit behind bars.

Pogo is one of those sites, they package all their products with bloatware and massive amounts of advertisements.


----------

